# When the inspection system fails.



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Toilet on a year old house has been backing up and leaking through the ceiling. I pull it and find the flange is roughed in way too far back...9"!!!:no:
I have a strong feeling the GC did it himself, because the customer told me that he refused to warranty it, because the house changed owenership. He said his warranty only applies to the original owner. His solution was to give the new homeowner a plunger!!! Damn hack. I don't know how this passed inspection, but obviously the inspector here wasn't paying much attention.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

9"? Thats why the leak! The toilet was half way on the flange! Idiots I tell you, sheer idiots!


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Service Guy, It's not a code violation to rough-in a toilet 9" from the rear wall. The code applies to the side clearance only.

Buy a 10" rough toilet or a TOTO toilet and a 10" rough kit.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

It WAS a 10" rough toilet...still not lining up...look at the closet bolts.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

unless you want to be a hack you have a few options. bust out the drywall behind the toilet so the back few inches can reside in the wall or get some offset closet bolts. :laughing: 






paul


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Poor installation thats for sure, but not a code issue. 

Our inspectors don't stool test the toilets during inspection.

Good thing you found the problem and got paid big bucks to fix it right.:thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The GC roughed it in at 10"!
(From the stud wall that is:bangin


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

another thing, why did he stub the supply up through the floor instead of the wall??


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

In California the Plumber would still be liable for any damage the toilet might have caused, even though the ownership changed hands.
We are responsible for workmanship, for 10 years for residential work.

Hard part is finding the clown who did the job originally.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> The GC roughed it in at 10"!
> (From the stud wall that is:bangin


 
Bill, I understand it was roughed in at 10" from the studs. Most toilets will still set properly, even when roughed in an inch too close to the back wall.

The guy who set the toilet was an idiot!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> Bill, I understand it was roughed in at 10" from the studs. Most toilets will still set properly, even when roughed in an inch too close to the back wall.
> 
> The guy who set the toilet was an idiot!


Sorry, I was not punning at you!
It was intended for the clown who done it in the first place, sorry if you thought I was reffering to you.

BTW, I found that guy who originally installed it!


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:

I think he's looking for a job around here and I've seen his resume.

We don't have any boots that fit him.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Not to be picky, but I see about 9 1/4 on the tape, and you are measuring from the molding, so add about 3/4.....puts is at about 9 3/4 to 10".


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

grandpa said:


> Not to be picky, but I see about 9 1/4 on the tape, and you are measuring from the molding, so add about 3/4.....puts is at about 9 3/4 to 10".


That's the measurement I got as well.

Mark


----------



## cougfan (Jan 2, 2009)

Ugly looking stop on that install and the flange looks kinda deep,was there a good squish on the wax ring?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I see 10" rough also .

Those flanges are notorious for cracking easy . Get the Sioux Chief DEEP internal flange,,,, BEST THING EVER INVENTED for repair plumbers ( on Pvc) . Cut that one out and install new . Hope that advice helps,,,,

Cal


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Basically, it wasn't an inspection or code error after all. It was simply a moron trying to install a 12" rough toilet on a 10" rough flange. At first, I mistakenly thought the bowl was a 10" rough toilet, but it wasn't.
So I will be installing a 10" rough toilet after repairing the cracked flange.
Good discussion.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

grandpa said:


> Not to be picky, but I see about 9 1/4 on the tape, and you are measuring from the molding, so add about 3/4.....puts is at about 9 3/4 to 10".


add 1/2" for drywall and your at 10 1/4" to 10 1/2". should be enough for 10" rough-in toilet


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

super plumber said:


> add 1/2" for drywall and your at 10 1/4" to 10 1/2". should be enough for 10" rough-in toilet


I beg to differ, but you must add for sheetrock when measuring from the stud wall. So you actually want 10-1/2" off the studs


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> In California the Plumber would still be liable for any damage the toilet might have caused, even though the ownership changed hands.
> We are responsible for workmanship, for 10 years for residential work.
> 
> Hard part is finding the clown who did the job originally.


 Same in AZ.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That long W.C flange from Sioux Chief is # 888-pm . Just thought I'd add that 
Cal


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Today I had to reset a leaking flush valve toilet with the dreaded offset closet ring. This ring had 1/4" of sealing surface in the back! I hate having to stretch a wax ring into an oval to make it work. Who knows for how long it will last this time. Being in a school it gets alot of hard uses.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

plumb4fun said:


> Today I had to reset a leaking flush valve toilet with the dreaded offset closet ring. This ring had 1/4" of sealing surface in the back! I hate having to stretch a wax ring into an oval to make it work. Who knows for how long it will last this time. Being in a school it gets alot of hard uses.


Next time use putty, I prefer it over wax when I can use it.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

He was probably told to rough in one foot away from the wall, only problem is his foot was 10" LOL


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Here in Los Angeles city atleast, offset closet flanges are illegal, also, plastic closet flanges suck, I would use the sioux chief stainless steel ones.


----------

